# Blown hoods and wing racks on Focke-Wulf Fw190F variants



## weinace (Aug 31, 2009)

I have one reference which states the 'blown' canopy was introduced on the F-2 variant and another which states it was introduced to the F-8 variant and sometimes retrofitted to older aircraft.
Also one reference states under wing racks became 'standard' with the F-3/R1 the other from the F-1 (A-4/U3)
Can anyone assit and tell me which set of information is correct?
Regards,
weinace


----------

